# DIY protein skimmer



## petlover516 (Nov 12, 2008)

Ok so I need some ideas for a nice DIY protein skimmer. it preferably would be stand alone, and be designed for a 300g, even though the tanks only 125g. it needs to be good but inexpensive. the questions i wanna know are:
-what supplies do i need
-how should the design be
-what would be the overall cost(inexpensive please!) 
the whole reason for DIY is to evade the cost! please, some ideas! 
thanx


----------



## petlover516 (Nov 12, 2008)

Please! Some suggestions....


----------



## archer772 (Nov 8, 2008)

I never have made my own but here is a link that might help you out
DIY 4" Needle Wheel Skimmer


----------



## seyzar18 (Mar 12, 2010)

hey did you ever end up building this skimmer? About how much did it cost? was it a pain to do or pretty easy?


----------

